# I received this letter today. It says it all......



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

It's a typical normal Day at the Mailbox today... Bill, Bill, Bill, Catalog, bill, etc... then I came across a handwritten envelope and opened it right up.

This is what was inside:



After all the East coast has endured for the last 5 years culminating with "Sandy". It made a few tears of joy leak out. "They really do care, and really enjoy what we do!!"

I had opened up the haunt on Monday the 5th for a few people that had requested a walkthrough. Halloween at that time had been officially cancelled by our town. It was eventually rescheduled for the following Saturday.

Now I'll be setting up a haunt till I'm 95 years old LOL

Edit: Here is the Front of the letter. Just as Nicely done.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

So wonderful;!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's awesome, Nib! My wife said that as of now, you are officially "Mr. Halloween"


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

That is the best feeling! Sometimes after getting knocked down and thinking if anyone really cares about the work we put into our haunts. It only takes one person to make it all worth it. I got a letter similar to that last Christmas and it made me feel so good. It really makes it all worth it!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That is sooooo cool! Job well done sir!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The letter is wonderful. Congrats Mr. Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay for you! That should keep you warm all winter!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

nice!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

very special!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's so sweet, and it's also heartening to know there is someone willing to take the time to say "thank you"


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That is the coolest thing I've seen! That's awesome. You did well Mr. Halloween.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Mr. Halloween...it has a nice sound to it. Thats great!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You need to frame that, that is special


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sounds like you're doing it right, Greg! So cool!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

What a sweet thank you note. You're right, it makes it all worthwhile! It kinda makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great piece of mail to get! For someone to take the time to do that says a lot about your haunt. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That makes it all worthwhile! Well done Mr. Halloween


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations Mr Halloween!!! That is such a lovely thing to receive. I wondered what all that light was beaming from the forum when I logged in.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awwwww Greg...uhm...sorry...Mr. Halloween  that is just the BEST! I know you were grinning from ear to ear while you were reading that. I am so glad that someone took the time to say thank you and mailed it to you. Having someone acknowledge your efforts like that, really does make it all worthwhile. Just when you think you are doing it all for nothing...you get blown away by some kind soul. Yay you!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome buddy!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Like everybody else has said great job Mr. Halloween and to get a "hand written" letter I did not think kids today knew how to do that.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a touching letter Nib. You deserve the praise! 

I might break out my crayons and write a few letters. Someone out there needs some love. I'm just not sure anyone needs it from a guy named Lunatic.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Perfect!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

That certainly makes it all worthwile. The drawing shows they are still in the world you created, so cool.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Worthy of framing.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I added this picture to the first post. It's the front of the letter.



I am SO Grateful to this young person for making the time and effort to write and then draw all of these images. I hope it encourages anyone who is doubting that kids notice what we do. We are creating some magical memories for a lifetime. We DO make a difference.

Humbled and Grateful.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

How thoughtful!
A member of F.H.A. Future Haunters of America?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

What a great gesture of appreciation. Thanx so much for sharing. I think you should frame that card so when you're feeling behind the eight ball with Halloween, you can look at that and get inspired.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That Is so sweet. I'd frame it.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That's great man! I'd frame it! Big gratz on that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*And this is why we do what we do! I'm so happy for you...and yes, you need to frame it!*


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

That's awesome beyond words.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow congratulations! You must frame it and hang it in your shop. Awesome motivation for 2013.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

That is an awesome letter!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

That is so cool, Niblique! With all the challenges you (and other East Coast haunters)had this year, that really makes it all worth while!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Greg, that is awesome! But I really think it's because I make you put a prop out in front of your house every month when we have our M&T's. That way everyone knows it Halloween all year along! 

We knew everyone appreciated your hard work, but now you've got proof. "Mr. Halloween!" Fantastic!

Rich


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That, is why we do what we do....Nuff Said!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That make it all worth it Mr. Halloween....!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awww. That's so cute


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is the ultimate "thank you" that any home haunter could ever receive. Congratualtions! I agree with others, frame it and hang it in work prop work area for inspiration!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

How cool.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

That's awesome, I've only gotten a poorly written (on Post-its) complaint from a parent. We'll deserved!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That's great! Really makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Very Cool Greg! I hope someday that I get one like that.


----------

